

Working with pixels is a privilege - mijustin
http://justinjackson.ca/if-you-work-with-pixels-you-should-be-thankful/

======
wstepp
Great post, I used to work in manual labor. There are issues with mental
fatigue in software development that affect work/life balance more so than
physical fatigue, but in general I agree with you.

~~~
mijustin
Thanks for the reply!

I had 2-3 summers jobs in manual labor and couldn't believe the amount of
physical effort (and long hours) that went into it.

I think even more significant is the number of guys I've known in their 50's
and 60's who have to walk with a cane, or have bad backs, and other injuries
that have severely impacted their lives.

